# Ficka's kidded at 1:30, 2:30 & 3 am- pictures added



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ligaments are so soft! she ate her grain but won't eat hay. I now have to clean everything out again grrr -- rain I hate you!

Ok off to clean everything up and get ready for more kids just wanted to give you all an update (liz you were right)

oh she has some white mucus


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

I hope she goes soon for you, unlike Misty who keeps dragging you on :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

yes Misty is still just hanging in there with loose but not soft ligaments!

Her udder is bigger and tigher if that could actually be! she could easily handle twins or triplets with that udder.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

I know what you mean- I personally don't deal with kidding well- very stressful for me but I just love the kids so I keep at it. 
I hope everything goes smoothly for you- and lots of cute pictures follow.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

Come on girls, give up those babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

Flicka will go before dark....and I'll throw triplets out there....just because you would rather have twins...oops, sorry Stacey.

I know you're busy cleaning out, any chance of pics of their udders?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

I will be heading out right now -- will take some pictures for you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

I hope she's made some progress for you...and I am hoping for twins...truly, just so you aren't stressing too much! :boy: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

still nothing. She has a nice tight udder (beautiful!) almost no ligaments

hopefully she kids tomorrow afternoon :shades:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

Any pics?? I am so excited to see what she has!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

From tonight.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

Stacey, I think you will be in for a long night. Flicka is strutted and dropped...a bit posty too. She will definately have babies for you before Misty. I do hope and pray that you can be with her for this, she looks like a doe that wants company during labor.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn*

she was resting comfortably the last few times i have been out there. So probably while i am at church :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am*

she is having contractions. I am giving her some space then I will go back out again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am*

1 kid so far -- a boy :boy: spittin' image of Flicka down to the white under his tail!

She is taking Kitten!!! Kitten and new boy are the same size

new boy was born at 1:30am

Still waiting on second kid? no afterbirth yet

came inside to change pants - sat in puddle :doh: Mom and Aunt are with her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am*

2 more girls :girl: :girl:

so triplets from Flicka and she is adopting Kitten

3rd kid is very weak but making progress. We will be up for a long while yet :ZZZ: :coffee2: Came inside to get something to milk Flicka with adn some syringes. We dont want to repeat Kittens experience so I am doing this all outside.

(I know no one is going ot read this till later but I thought you all might enjoy a little play by play so to speak)

all kids were positioned right and she is mothering 3 of the 4 -- weak girl she is having a hard time focusing on.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

little girl is doing better - got 12+ccs of collostrum in her. She is trying to stand, very weak pasterns, gave a couple ccs of seleium gel, came inside for the nutri drench.

Flicka is so tired, Kitten is too

it is a bit chilly so the kids are showing signs of it.

not going to church tomorrow - will call the cordinator for my sundayschool class and tell her I won't be able to make it.

This is quite an all nighter 4:25am right now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

little girl doing very well at 5:00am

mom says I can take her to bed with me

I got 1 ounce+ in her already of collostrum she is trying and successfully getting up on her own - hasn't walked yet, curious to nurse though doesn't suck, does take the syringe very well.

ok off to be with me - pictures in the morning but to give you some clues

first born - boy, all black but spot on forhead and ears

second born - girl - cou clair --- tane on front black on back

third born - girl - cou blanc - white in front black on back (no white stripe like minuet has, all black)

:ZZZ: :ZZZ: :ZZZ:

Happy Mothers day all :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Good Morning! Well, you had an eventful night! LOL. So, you were hoping for multiples and now you've had quads and trips! Good show! I hope everyone is doing well. Can't wait for pics! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait for piccies!!! Looks like Flicka has a nice udder!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Congratulations Stacey and Flicka!!!! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Wahoo! Mothers day kids! Congrats! :stars: :stars:

Get some good :ZZZ:. Sounds like you could use some.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

bwahahaha - didnt I tell you it would be an average of 3 kids per doe?

*dodges and hides behind the nearest table*


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

I can't believe I missed this sorry!!! That is just Awesome Stacey!!! Flicka did so well!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Congratulations- I'm so happy all went well- what a lot of kids you have. But aren't those all nighter's exhausting?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Congrats Stacey. Can't wait to see pictures. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

oh by I was so exhaused. I got up at 7:15 because the little girl was climbing all over me and eating any facial part she could get her mouth on.

So I took her out and she nursed (needed some help in this area) and Flicka nugged her and accepted her. :leap:

I fed everyone else and Presto etc. Then went back to bed at 8:30 and Slept till 1:30pm :ZZZ:

Mom was great and helped by encouring the little girl to nurse and had my brother feed Presto again.

Only sour part of this----- Flicka isnt so happy about Kitten anymore  but that is to be expected I guess :sigh: We will see how things go.

I will have pictures once my battery recharges and I can download them onto the computer, it just died as I was taking some pictures of them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

The little doe that was trying to eat you sounds to be a cutie! At least she was showing you she was hungry...good sign that she'll thrive! Look at that, 4 does and 10 kids...awesome mommies!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

havent' had a chance to check Misty --- she probably will kid before Tuesday so more kiddos on the way and Mia is due in 2 weeks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Heres to Miss Flicka, she did a great job and what a beautiful gift too.....to become a mom of 3 (4?) on Mother's Day!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Kitten is still nursing off Flicka, poor Flicka is very weak/tired

she has had nutri drench, CMPK, grain twice, hay and she is just in need of sleep.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ficka's turn - contractions at 1:00am kidded 1:30, 2:30 & 3*

Pictures 

First born - boy
[attachment=8:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 003.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]

All dried off
[attachment=7:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 011.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]

Second born - girl
[attachment=6:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 004.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]

all dried off
[attachment=5:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 012.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]

Third born - girl
[attachment=4:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 005.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]
on my bed
[attachment=3:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 009.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]

All dried off - oh so cute!
[attachment=2:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 017.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]

Runt of triplets might be small but look at her compared to Kitten who is 11 days old
[attachment=1:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 014.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]

the family
[attachment=0:2k6d181j]Flickas kids may 11th 019.jpg[/attachment:2k6d181j]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe! I can't wait to see them all! You are swimming in kids this year Stacey. :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and here is the dawn just as I was heading to bed


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute. Nice colors


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey. That is great news. How is Flicka doing now? Has she gotten a little more strength yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is doing better. She drank some warm water, at some more grain but only a little hay. I gave her some alfafa pellets but she hasn't touched them much.

I also gave her 5ccs of nutri drench this evening.

Any other ideas? she seems to be doing pretty good, chewing her cud and all. But with all this stress I don't want her to go down hill so suggestions welcome


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You could give her some raisins as a treat. They also have iron in them so they are good for blood loss. Mine go crazy over them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm interesting, I will need to get some - I am not a personal fan of raisins so we don't keep many in the house.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just gorgeous!! I love both the girls!!!!! How many kids are you up to?? :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Chelsey --- I have 10 kids now


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You must be having so much fun with them!!!! :stars:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! :thumb: I like the little bucks color alot,and the last doeling is really pretty to.  Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey...you should be so proud of her!! Beautiful babies AND she adopted Kitten...I think you have done for her what you should have with the NutriDrench and CMPK....She'll be back to herself soon, as the new mom of triplets I would be surprised if she was acting her normal self! She'll do better after a much needed rest which I hope you were able to get! That buckling is looking more like mom than his sisters, but wait a few days and see if any ofthem are built like mom...short and wide!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nigerian pygmy mix kids usually end up built like a nigerian but I would love to see a pygmy build out of the buckling.

here are the triplets sleeping
[attachment=3:1d5v2di8]Flickas kids may 11th 028.jpg[/attachment:1d5v2di8]

here is Flicka
[attachment=2:1d5v2di8]Flickas kids may 11th 030.jpg[/attachment:1d5v2di8]

her udder - pretty nice still
[attachment=1:1d5v2di8]Flickas kids may 11th 031.jpg[/attachment:1d5v2di8]

her nursing Kitten - will it last? I sure hope so ray:
[attachment=0:1d5v2di8]Flickas kids may 11th 032.jpg[/attachment:1d5v2di8]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, that last pic is priceless!! And I have faith and hope that her udder will stand up to feeding 4!

It is something how the 2 breeds combine! Bootsie is long in body and long necked but has a short, low slung and wide appearrance...I love her no matter how she looks. And it would be great to have that little guy be just as wide and stocky as his mommy.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous Stacey!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats Stacey! They are so beautiful


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable Stacey - even hubby likes the last little girl! He fell in love with her markings (which is amazing!!!)

Congrats and I am glad she is letting kitten nurse a bit!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kitten is back in the house.

Triplest only doing so so. I am giving them all selenium gel. I gave it to the tiny girl but not to everyone else, going to do that now and take care if poor Misty.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:?  :scratch: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Flicka rejected Kitten - biting her.

So I am back to holding Sweet Pea or anyone else, to let her nurse. I was afraid since it is pouring rain and everyone is all upset due to the cercomstances with Misty and me being in and out that she would get hurt so she is back inside with Presto in the crate.

The tripets arent nursing well - and Flicka doesn't encourage them to nurse so I gave them all some Selenium E gel. Also gave Flicka some karo coffee mixture to help purk her up.

DO you think I should give her some more calcium? she got some yesterday when she kidded.

why did Flicka have triplets and misty one? :GAAH:


----------

